# Our Band



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Have a listen and tell me what you think.

http://www.reverbnation.com/footsoldier

Thanks!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

not bad buddy!!


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, we are trying to get in the studio and get a second album together.

:rockon2:


----------

